# Kerosene Lanterns



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Is there any brand/kind better than the other?


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I would get the hurricane style as they work in the wind and have a bail to hang up. They are really handy. I keep them around here and use now and then. I have stocked up on wicks.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I use the Dietz lanterns. I have had them for about a year and a half and use them to get used to using them instead of flashlights. I use lamp oil for the inside lanterns and clear K1 for the outdoor lanterns. The web site has many different sizes and styles. 
I have 4 #2500. They are for greenhouse heat control. They have big tanks for long burn times.
I also have a #76 and a #80 and plenty of wicks. 
They are all simple, well made and inexpencive lanterns. 
DietzLanterns.com The Source for the Best Selection of Kerosene Lanterns in the World
I have seen one Petromax in use. Really nice lanterns that put out serious light but very expencive.

I have a Coleman duel fuel. It puts out really good light but the wicks are very fragile.
Thats about all I have on them.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Thanks. I will check them out. We are doing practical instead of stupid this Christmas!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Is there any brand/kind better than the other?


We have 6-8 hurricane lamps that we picked up at auctions over the last couple years. I have no idea what brand they might be but when the freak October snowstorm knocked our power out for a couple days, they worked quite well. We also have a bunch of spare wicks.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I love my Alladin lamps ... :2thumb: but my hurricane lamps are nice also.

And congrats on the practical Christmas...


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Question...

I picked up 4 "hurricane" style laps at the local mega-mart and lamp oil for them.

I finally got a chance to use them this past spring during a power outage one evening, but low and behold, they set off my smoke detectors.

I know that anything that burns is going to produce some type of smoke, but was wondering if this is a common thing or is it just my luck?

Or maybe it's the difference between a kerosene lamp vs. one that uses lamp oil? 

I wouldn't care if it were just me. I'd pop out the batteries of the detector, crack a couple of windows and grab a good book...but I've got my wife and 2 little girls...and the only one of those 3 who can appreciate a headlamp like I do is 2 yrs old and slightly autistic! hahahaha. 

So now I'm torn between the lamps or getting a couple decent battery lanterns and considering the lamps as purely decoration going forward?

Thought I'd pose this question and see what kind of advise I can get from someone who has already trodden down the path of light...


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> I use the Dietz lanterns. I have had them for about a year and a half and use them to get used to using them instead of flashlights. I use lamp oil for the inside lanterns and clear K1 for the outdoor lanterns. The web site has many different sizes and styles.
> I have 4 #2500. They are for greenhouse heat control. They have big tanks for long burn times.
> I also have a #76 and a #80 and plenty of wicks.
> They are all simple, well made and inexpencive lanterns.
> ...


 I just bought four lanterns and two lamps from the above sight and they're the cheapest made junk that I've ever bought off the net, the six items were over 200. and made in CHINA. I have won better lamps and lanterns at carnivas, I could post a pic if anyone want s look at them.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Claymore5150 said:


> ... they set off my smoke detectors.


Were you using standard lamp oil?

I use whatever is the cheap stuff they sell at Wal-mart. I never had a smoke alarm go off. I'd like to know if there is a kind to avoid.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got some Dietz hurricanes an they be excellent, these will work indoors an outdoors ta boot. 

I've got some a the mega mart ones two, work ok but ain't as good as a Dietz. If yer gonna buy a couple I'd buy the good Dietz units an a couple a the cheaper ones fer stand bys.

Dietz site gives ya lots a information on maintainin em to.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Claymore5150 said:


> Question...
> 
> I picked up 4 "hurricane" style laps at the local mega-mart and lamp oil for them.
> 
> ...


Wick trimmin an length be real important on lamps. If ya run the wick to high there gonna smoke alot. Dietz site tells ya how best ta trim yer wicks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I just bought four lanterns and two lamps from the above sight and they're the cheapest made junk that I've ever bought off the net, the six items were over 200. and made in CHINA. I have won better lamps and lanterns at carnivas, I could post a pic if anyone want s look at them.


Did you get real Dietz lanterns? I've ordered several over the years an found em ta be good lanterns. Yes they be made in china, have been fer quite a spell, but was still a good lantern.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be another site what got different lanterns: Dietz Lanterns, Oil Lamps, Railroad Lanterns, Kerosene Lantern Parts, W.T. Kirkman Oil and Electric Lanterns

Never mind, same site, ain't my day.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have three Aladdin mantle lamps. they have a mantle like Colman and a wick like a kerosene lamp. they give out a hell of a lot of light, somewhere around 150 watt type. heat can be an issue with them. one lamp lights up a den that is 20 x30 feet. put it in front of a mirror and you can turn itdown and still light the whole room.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> I just bought four lanterns and two lamps from the above sight and they're the cheapest made junk that I've ever bought off the net, the six items were over 200. and made in CHINA. I have won better lamps and lanterns at carnivas, I could post a pic if anyone want s look at them.


Im surprised. Mine are as good as my Dads that he got many years ago. Having said that, they have never been really heavy guage metal. They have always been made out of stamped parts. They do last though. I would ask them if you could send them back if you are not satisfied


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

love 'em......


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had planned on using solar rechargeable lights until I read this thread. We had kerosene lamps and heaters when I was a kid and decided to get some. Picked up 3 fairly cheap lamps and gave them to my daughters as Christmas presents and they loved them. 

Lit them and adjusted the flames, took them to the smoke detectors and they didn't set em off until I rolled out some wick and got a smoke rising. 

Am going to find some good ones now and lay in a supply of kerosene and wicks.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Claymore5150 said:


> Question...
> 
> I picked up 4 "hurricane" style laps at the local mega-mart and lamp oil for them.
> 
> ...


Make sure you have lamp oil and not parrafin oil. They look the same but parrafin oil is used for lamps with the 1/4" round wick.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I picked up the name brand lamp oil originally.

I bet the wick length was my issue. 

I may have to do some experimenting down in the man-cave after my other weekend projects have been completed....like cleaning the man-cave.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Did you get real Dietz lanterns? I've ordered several over the years an found em ta be good lanterns. Yes they be made in china, have been fer quite a spell, but was still a good lantern.


 yes real Dietz, maybe I expected too much for 200. I'm used to getting well made stuff for my money. I have some lamps & lantersn here from the 30-40s and there is no compare some to them and the junk I just bought, I can't send them back because I tried them out. I bought a couple a few yrs ago and one of them leaked when I filled it so I didn't want to wait til I needed them and find something wrong.
these new ones don't line up very good over the fire frame unless you were welders gloves so you can line things up. as far as light, a bic lighter gives more. Actually i bought them to give away at Xmas, but I wouldn't dare pass them on to some green horn, they'd burn up their hands


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lotsoflead, sorry ta hear that, I bought several more last year an had really good luck with em. I suppose like other things, there gettin cheaper. Hope not, I wan't to order some more to have on hand. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

l also use Dietz lamps and I've been very happy with them.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

I've picked up on several lamps like posted in the pictures previously. They came from "Ruralmart" for about $10 a piece. I'm sure they are made in china, but they've done ok for me. 

The wicks are easily adjustable, and they can be hung up on a hook. The only side is that the filler neck is kind of awkward to use. I've never had any issue with too much smoke, but I make sure to keep the wick trimmed properly.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

You can learn quite a bit at the Kirkman site: Dietz Lanterns, Oil Lamps, Railroad Lanterns, Kerosene Lantern Parts, W.T. Kirkman Oil and Electric Lanterns

Last I heard, Dietz had been made in Hong Kong for a long time, so China does not suprise me. But they were still decent quality.

W.T. Kirkman has some really, really nice American made brass lanterns, but they are EXPENSIVE. I'd love to have one or two, but.... priorities...

If you're interested in lamps (well, some of the hanging nautical lamps might qualify as lanterns), check these guys: Southern Lamp and Supply oillampman
It's been a few years since I last bought from them - run by two brothers who have many years of lamp expertise. These guys sell more burners, wicks, chimneys and parts than you can imagine. Their little mason jar lid #2 burners are a great way to come up with cheap kerosene lamps. Last time I ordered a bunch, the cheapest place I found chimneys was Lowe's. Just add a pint mason jar for your font, and you have a cheap lamp (you may want to order wicks; the ones they ship with are maybe long enough for a half pint jar).

I grew up with Aladdin and flat wick lamps, as well as gas lights. My folks didn't get electricity until the early 1970's (I work with someone who didn't get electricity until the early 1990's). Aladdin usually claims light output equal to a 60 watt bulb. That may not be far off. Remember also, that Aladdin has heat output equal to a 750 watt electric heater. Watch 'em for 10 minutes or so after you start them, they will "turn themselves up" as they warm up.

My wife, knowing I collect kerosene lamps, saw a super low price on small lanterns at Wally World, so brought home two small black lanterns. Terrible quality. I put kerosene into them and managed to get them to work outside as part of our Halloween decorations. But you will not find good quality at places like Walmart.

I have not yet popped for a Petromax lantern, but I must admit curiousity.

I find the Kosmos burners interesting, since the wick lifter turns a wide flat wick into a round one, without the expense of buying an Aladdin wick. Also, they've been in production for more than 100 years.

I recently picked up a brass finger lamp, made in TN USA, sold by Aladdin, but with no mantle. It's a #14 Kosmos burner fitted with a chimney that looks more like a typical American flat wick lamp chimney, rather than a Kosmos chimney. Didn't know Aladdin ever sold such a thing, but I saw one other on eBay.

Many fields have a brief, very inventive and imaginative period, before the technology settles down and we end up with a few big manufacturers. This happened with automobiles, airplanes, etc. Oil lamps appears to be such a field, and it's fascinating. For thousands of years, there was very little evolution; lamps were wicks stuck into liquid that would burn. Then in the time frame from about the War Between the States to about World War One, there were MANY innovations and advances. Then came gaslights and electricity, so oil lamps stagnated. The few changes introduced since WWI have not really been advances in the technology.

Trivia: The lamp style so popularized by the film that it is called "Gone With The Wind lamps," is due to a historical error in the film. Those lamps didn't really come into use until after the War of Northern Aggression.


----------



## jehowe (Aug 10, 2010)

The W.T. Kirkman's branded #2 Champion lantern which is identical (and probably turned out of the same fab in China) to the Dietz #80 Blizzard cold blast lantern is getting great reviews on Lehman's site. The Champion model advertises an 'upgraded' #262 wing lock burner, which can be bought separately on the lanternnet site, and has a galvanized finish. Whether those two differences really make the Champion model superior to the Dietz, I don't know. The Champion is $9 more than the identical Dietz on lanternnet.com. These are large lanterns, so probably not ideal for carrying.

http://www.lehmans.com Drill down to Lights-Hurricane Lamps-Champion to see the model and reviews.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> I bought a couple a few yrs ago and one of them leaked when I filled it so I didn't want to wait til I needed them and find something wrong.


If all else fails, read the directions. I know, as I had the same issue. In the directions, it says what causes that and IIRC, it's overfilling (by even the most minute amount). You can't fill them as high as you would think.

On the Dietz, they're not very bright. If I fire up a Coleman white gas or propane lantern, it'll light a room where you can read. With the Dietz, you may be able to walk around (while carrying it) and not run into things.


----------

